# EKGs with Device Checks



## KDBailey8709 (May 9, 2013)

*Can someone please help me!?* Can someone please tell me the instance where we can bill 93000 with 93270, 93225, or 93279-93291? CCI edits show we shouldn't generally bill the EKG/Device combo, BUT WE CAN in the cases where we meet medical necessity. Unfortunately, I can't identify the cases where we meet medical necessity to bill both codes rather than JUST THE DEVICE CPT. What is Medicare's "in the instance that..." reasoning?


----------



## airart (Jun 1, 2013)

Here is a slide show that covers some of the topics you mentioned.  

CPT®and RBRVS 2011 Annual SymposiumNovember 10-12, 2010
Cardiovascular Services Update

http://www.ama-assn.org/resources/doc/cpt/cardiology.pdf


----------

